# Avatar Problem



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I have been trying to add an avatar but keep being told that it is not the correct format. Slightly puzzled. It's the right size (100 x 100) and it is a gif. Should it be a jpeg or some other format? It works on all the other sites I belong to and so I wondered whether it was me, my image or just ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> I have been trying to add an avatar but keep being told that it is not the correct format. Slightly puzzled. It's the right size (100 x 100) and it is a gif. Should it be a jpeg or some other format? It works on all the other sites I belong to and so I wondered whether it was me, my image or just ...


too techy for me 

I'll bring your query to the attention of admin


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

applecabs said:


> hey try out by improving or decreasing the dbi of the images and they try to upload the image


I dont think that this is something that a normal forum user understand. There is some limitations on how big the picture can be. If they are kept it should work

"Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller)."

Anders


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> I have been trying to add an avatar but keep being told that it is not the correct format. Slightly puzzled. It's the right size (100 x 100) and it is a gif. Should it be a jpeg or some other format? It works on all the other sites I belong to and so I wondered whether it was me, my image or just ...


I tried today to put up an avatar and it worked without any problem


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

applecabs said:


> Actully i face the same problem and i reduce the DBI of the picture and then again i upload it and was successfully uploaded.


do you think that everyone understand what dbi is? Its not even used in Europe.

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. Admin has been in touch and suggested that my avatar needs a .gif extension in its name. I've tried that but no luck. I'll try and reduce the image size and see what happens. It's not a big deal but I just thought I fancied an avatar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Admin has been in touch and suggested that my avatar needs a .gif extension in its name. I've tried that but no luck. I'll try and reduce the image size and see what happens. It's not a big deal but I just thought I fancied an avatar.


I put up an avatar with .jpg so it should not be a problem. I think the main problem is how big in Kb it is

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

As you can see, I have sorted it out. I was uploading the file to my profile picture - not the right place at all. Thanks to all for the suggestions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> As you can see, I have sorted it out. I was uploading the file to my profile picture - not the right place at all. Thanks to all for the suggestions.


that wasn't techy at all then !!!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> that wasn't techy at all then !!!


About as far from techy as it is possible to be.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> About as far from techy as it is possible to be.


Like it:clap2: Thats just how I feel sometimes


----------

